# New Koppojutsu DVD



## mizu_teppo (Jul 5, 2005)

The sample for the new Koppojutsu DVD is now up on Quest's website,

http://www.queststation.com/news_movies/movie_date/SPD-7019_sample.html


----------



## Kizaru (Jul 5, 2005)

Wow. That's pretty interesting.

If anyone is curious about the Japanese stuff written in white lettering on black background, it says:

&#39592;&#27861;&#12392;&#12399;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;
&#39592;&#12434;&#25171;&#12388;&#12289;&#30741;&#12367;
&#12392;&#12356;&#12358;&#12371;&#12392;&#12391;&#12399;&#12394;&#12356;

"If you're speaking of _KOPPO_, it's not things like striking and breaking bones."

&#39592;&#27861;&#12392;&#12399;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;
&#25216;&#34899;&#12398;&#26368;&#12418;&#22823;&#20999;&#12394;&#12371;&#12392;
&#39592;&#65288;&#12467;&#12484;&#65289;&#24494;&#22937;&#12394;&#21628;&#21560;&#12288;&#12288;
&#20855;&#21512;&#12289;&#35519;&#23376;&#12392;&#12356;&#12358;&#24847;&#21619;
"If you're speaking of _KOPPO_, it's the most essential things of a technique; "_KO" (KOTSU)_ means subtle "breathing", ways and conditions."


The official QUEST translation may differ, but I think that's the gist of it.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 5, 2005)

Ah, I always thought koppojutsu did indeed mean bone-breaking techniques! Did I misunderstand, then?


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Jul 6, 2005)

Nope, but I suspect Hatsumi sensei would say that looking at koppojutsu as mere bone breaking techniques is a bit of rigid thinking. Try this one out:

http://www.csse.monash.edu.au/cgi-bin/cgiwrap/jwb/j-e/dict


----------



## Don Roley (Jul 18, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Ah, I always thought koppojutsu did indeed mean bone-breaking techniques! Did I misunderstand, then?



There is a saying in Japanese that literally translates as "to have a bone." It means that there is some knack or key element involved. Without the bones, humans would just be bags of flesh unable to stand. The 'bone' in this expression means that which allows the item to 'stand' i.e. work.

But I think that many people probably made some assumptions when they first started translating things into English with their limited contacts with Hatsumi and limited knowledge of things Japanese. We are still trying to clean up the mess in many areas.


----------



## mizu_teppo (Jul 18, 2005)

Speaking ot the new koppojutsu DVD, some suppliers have their DVD's in stock and are now shipping them out


----------



## Kizaru (Jul 18, 2005)

And someone posted this here at martialtalk under "Budo ryuha Daijiten Translations":

Translator&#8217;s Notes:

.....

# "Koppo" is made up of two characters, the first can be read as &#8220;Hone&#8221; to mean "bone" or "Kotsu" to mean "trick, knack or skill". In modern Japanese, the katakana "kotsu" is most often seen to mean "trick or knack", whereas in Pre World War 2 Japanese, "kotsu" was most often represented with the same character used to write "bone". Why? When you&#8217;ve got the knack, it&#8217;s just in your bones. 
The second character in "Koppou" is "Hou" which means "method" or "law". The combination of "Kotsu" and "Hou" has it&#8217;s own reading of "Koppo" which could be *clumsily translated* into English as "Bone Method". Although, if we look it up in a Japanese dictionary, we can see that it&#8217;s got a variety of meanings, all of which could be applied to the ryu. The first meaning being "the framework or organization of bones in the body. The skeleton." The second, "The roots of provisions. Fundamentals."


----------



## mizu_teppo (Jul 18, 2005)

Budovideos now has some screenshots of the new DVD,

http://www.budovideos.com/shop/customer/product.php?productid=21349&cat=&page=


----------



## Deaf (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks for posting that link.  After taking a look at those still shots, whose dojo did they film that in?  The woodwork shown is just beautiful!

~Deaf~


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Jul 20, 2005)

Isn't that the Bujinkan Community Center?

It looks like a remake of the Koto Ryu video with some extra stuff thrown in.


----------



## mizu_teppo (Jul 20, 2005)

Yes, it's the bujinkan community center. It's pretty much the koto-ryu video with new stuff added in here and there, some from gikan-ryu, etc. Overall, it's 10 minutes longer than the original koto-ryu video. A couple scenes were also replaced with new ones.


----------



## Kizaru (Jul 20, 2005)

mizu_teppo said:
			
		

> Yes, it's the bujinkan community center. It's pretty much the koto-ryu video with new stuff added in here and there, some from gikan-ryu, etc. Overall, it's 10 minutes longer than the original koto-ryu video. A couple scenes were also replaced with new ones.


 
Have you seen it? Would you like ti review it here for us?


----------



## Tamayoke (Jul 21, 2005)

Deaf said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting that link. After taking a look at those still shots, whose dojo did they film that in? The woodwork shown is just beautiful!
> 
> ~Deaf~


Deaf (nice screen name btw), 

The original was filmed at Someya Dojo, with the new footage being filmed at the new Bujinkan community center next to Soke's Noda house.


----------



## Don Roley (Sep 22, 2005)

I have bought the DVD and I reccomend it to higher level practicioners who train regularly in the Bujinkan.

The old Koto ryu video has been updated with new stuff from Kumogakure, Gikan, Gyokushin and Koto ryu. There is not much, but if you know what to look for it is fairly illuminating.

You may note that I reccomend it for people still training. There are some stuff that I have only seen being shown in the last ten years or so in the Bujinkan here in Japan. This tape kind of made some of that crystalize in my mind. I can't say I learned something from this video, more like some things that have been shown to me became a bit clearer.

So if you do not or no longer train in the Bujinkan, I don't think you are going to get much out of it.

Comparrisons with the old Koto ryu tape are natural. I must say that the new footage looks sharp and clear and they stand as great examples to emulate. There are little points thrown out that can help people who have learned to contents of koppo, but people without a background will not be able to pick them up.

So, some people will get something out of this, others would be better served by passing. I guess it depends on how close you are to the training now. People from Arnis, JKD, Jujutsu and other arts will probably not get that much from the tape, but I think every Bujinkan black belt should get this.


----------



## Mountain Kusa (Sep 29, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> You may note that I reccomend it for people still training. There are some stuff that I have only seen being shown in the last ten years or so in the Bujinkan here in Japan. This tape kind of made some of that crystalize in my mind. I can't say I learned something from this video, more like some things that have been shown to me became a bit clearer.
> 
> So if you do not or no longer train in the Bujinkan, I don't think you are going to get much out of it.


Hey Don,
     I agree with you here, when I watched it I had some light bulbs come on. Some things made more sense. Its neat sometimes how one little thing can affect so many other areas.


----------

